

To All Drivers, Cyclists and Pedestrians Alike - BadDriver
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bad-driver-database/id845247527?mt=8

======
BadDriver
Is there anyone else noticing the increase in aggressive, erratic and just
plain terrible drivers on the roads these days? Shouldn't there be a way to
dynamically update a person's driving record to reflect all the shit they do?
We thought so, too.

